# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  تعرف على الاردن

## mylife079

الاسم : المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية (الأردن)



العاصمة : عمان


المحافظات : يوجد لدى الأردن ثمان محافظات رئيسية : البلقاء - الكرك - المفرق - عمان - الطفيله - الزرقاء - إربد - معان


الاستقلال : استقلت في 25 مايو (أيار ) 1946 من الاحتلال البريطاني

الموقع الجغرافي :يقع الأردن عند التقاء أوروبا واسيا وإفريقيا حيث تحوي مساحته البالغة 89.3 ألف كم2 طبيعة جغرافية متنوعة، فوسطها هضاب وجبال، وشمالها سهول البادية التي تمتد شرقا نحو العراق و السعودية في حين يشكل نهر الأردن المتدفق عبر وادي الأردن الخصب حدود الأردن الغربية . ويصب نهر الأردن في البحر الميت هذا المسطح المائي الذي يعتبر في اخفض بقعة في العالم ،حيث يبلغ عمقه 400م تحت مستوى سطح البحر. أما جنوباً، فهناك ميناء العقبة الذي يؤمن للأردن منفذا إلى البحر الأحمر. 
لقد سعت العديد من الحضارات إلى السيطرة على الأردن لموقعه الاستراتيجي، وقد خضعت بعض أجزاء من الأردن في كثير من الأوقات لسيطرة السومريين وأهل بلاد الرافدين وعدد من الإمبراطوريات الأخرى، كما خضعت في نهاية المطاف لسيطرة الحضارات الكلاسيكية الإغريقية والرومانية والفارسية. 
لقد حكمت الأردن منذ القرن السابع الميلادي العديد من السلالات الإسلامية والعربية، كان آخرها الإمبراطورية العثمانية (1516 – 1918) وقد وضع ما كان يطلق عليه عام 1920 "عبر الأردن/إمارة شرق الأردن " تحت الانتداب البريطاني من قبل عصبة الأمم. ومع انتهاء الانتداب البريطاني عام 1946، أصبحت منطقة "عبر الأردن" المسماة الآن "المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية" مستقلة ومحكومة بنظام ملكي دستوري. 

المعلومات السكانية:يبلغ عدد سكان الأردن حوالي 5.4 مليون نسمة (2003.) وتتساوى نسبة الذكور إلى الإناث تقريبا حيث يشكل الذكور 52% والإناث 48% من السكان، ويعتبر الأردن دولة يافعة حيث تزيد أعمار 40% من السكان عن 15 عاماً، و3% فقط تزيد أعمارهم عن 65 عاما. 
أما الديانة السائدة فهي الإسلام حيث يشكل المسلمون السُنه ما نسبته 92% من السكان، ويشكل المسيحيون 6%، في حين أن البقية هم مسلمون شيعة وشركس سُنه وشيشان ودروز وبهائيين. وتعتبر بداية العام الهجري الجديد والمناسبات الإسلامية المقدسة الأخرى عطلاً رسمية. 

المعلومات السياسية :نظام الحكم في المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية هو نظام ملكي دستوري ، وقد حكمها منذ عام 1952 جلالة الملك الحسين المعظم رحمه الله. وعلى اثر وفاته في شباط 1999، تولى ولده الأكبر عبد الله مسؤوليات العرش. أما السلطة التنفيذية في الأردن فيتولاها مجلس وزراء يعينه الملك ويكون مسؤولاً أمام مجلسي النواب والأعيان. هذا ويعين الملك الأعضاء الخمسة والخمسين في مجلس الأعيان، في حين ينتخب الأعضاء المائة والعشرة في مجلس النواب، وتحدد النصوص الدستورية حقوق وواجبات المواطنين الأردنيين وتضمن حرية العبادة والرأي والصحافة والملكية الخاصة وتأسيس الجمعيات. 
لقد أبدت كافة عناصر الطيف السياسي الأردني منذ عام 1989 التزاماً بتحقيق المزيد من الديمقراطية والتحرر وبناء الإجماع. وقد وضعت هذه الإصلاحات التي قادها جلالة الملك الراحل الأردن على مسار لا يمكن الرجوع عنه نحو الديمقراطية ، وكانت النتيجة تعظيم مشاركة المواطن العادي في الحياة المدنية الأردنية والمساهمة بالمزيد من الاستقرار والمؤسسية التي ستعود بالنفع على الدولة لعقود قادمة. 
أما مناخ الاستقرار السياسي والاجتماعي الذي تمتع به الأردن لعقود في ظل القيادة الهاشمية فهو مستمر في ظل قيادة جلالة الملك عبد الله الثاني، حيث يواصل العاهل الجديد نهج والده الإصلاحي المتمثل بقيادة البلاد نحو الاندماج في الاقتصاد العالمي من خلال تفعيل برامج الخصخصة وتحرير التجارة وتحقيق التنمية الاقتصادية الشاملة والمضي قدماً بتحديث القوانين والتشريعات وتبسيط الإجراءات لتتسم بالوضوح والشفافية . 

المناخ

يسود الأردن مناخ جاف معتدل الحرارة تتراوح درجاته في الشتاء خلال شهر كانون الثاني في عمان من 7 إلى 10 درجات مئوية، بينما تتراوح من 23 إلى 27 درجة مئوية خلال شهر حزيران. أما معدل هطول الأمطار فيتراوح بين ما دون 50 ملم إلى ما يفوق 600 ملم في بعض مناطق الدولة. هذا وتعرف عمان التي ترتفع 950 متراً عن سطح البحر بأمسياتها المعتدلة الحرارة حتى في ذروة الصيف. 

للغة
تعتبر اللغة العربية هي اللغة الرسمية في الدولة كما تستخدم الإنجليزية بشكل واسع لا سيما في مجال الأعمال.

العملة

وحدة العملة هي الدينار الأردني ويبلغ سعر صرف الدينار 1.41 دولار أمريكي

الزمن

التوقيت يزيد بساعتين عن توقيت جرينتش في الشتاء وثلاث ساعات في الصيف، أو يسبق التوقيت الشرقي للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بسبع ساعات. ويتم العمل بالتوقيت الصيفي من نيسان وحتى أيلول من كل عام. 

أيام وساعات العمل

تعطل معظم المصالح الخاصة يوم الجمعة باعتباره يوم العطلة الأسبوعي فيما تقفل البنوك والدوائر الحكومية أبوابها يومي الجمعة والسبت. هذا وقد حدد قانون العمل الأردني عدد ساعات العمل الأسبوعية بـ 48 ساعة باستثناء العاملين في الفنادق والمطاعم والسينما والذين تبلغ ساعات عملهم الأسبوعية 54 ساعة. وتبلغ أيام العطل السنوية المدفوعة 14 يوماً، بينما تبلغ 21 يوماً للعاملين الذين تجاوزت مدة خدمتهم خمس سنوات لدى رب العمل ذاته. 

تأشيرات الزيارة وتصاريح العمل
يشترط لدخول الأردن الحصول على تأشيرة. هذا وتختلف رسوم ومدة الإقامة حسب جنسية الزائر، علما انه بالإمكان تأمين تأشيرة الدخول من البعثة الدبلوماسية الأردنية أو عند نقطة العبور وذلك لبعض الجنسيات فقط. أما تصاريح العمل فتطلبها وزارة العمل وتصدر لمدة عام واحد.

----------


## معاذ ملحم

موضوع رائع اخ محمد يسلموووو

----------

